# Relocating backflow preventer



## Awaz (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello everyone! this is my first time doing a diy irrigation project. I recently put new sod in my small yard (~400 sq. ft). I put in 4 sprinklers to cover the entire lawn. Right now, they are running off a outside faucet and I just manually turn them on and off to water. But planning on putting couple valves (two sprinklers per zone) and a timer.
In the front of the house, there seems to be a sprinkler system already installed that I never used. It was probably installed when the house was built (~15 years back). It has a backflow preventer that I would like to re-purpose for the new system in my backyard. I do not have any records of when it was last inspected. 
Any thoughts or word of wisdom for doing that?


----------



## QualityLC (Oct 12, 2020)

I would recommend just getting a new one. For the price of them and what they do for you I would just say buy a new one.


----------

